# A solution to 'Failed to find a place for the imported file'



## AndyG (May 30, 2016)

Hello all,
Rather than a question as a first post (new to forum) I thought I'd open with an answer.

I came across a file tonight which wouldn't import with LR's not very helpful 'Failed to find a place for the imported file' message. Other hits on this error indicated invalid characters in the filename, which were not the case for me, and still caused the error after a 'humour me' rename.

I thought I'd check internally and sure enough..

$ exiftool conv-0041.jpg
.
.
Warning                         : Bad Photoshop IRB resource "\xecU\xd8\xab"
.

The answer is in Warning: Bad Photoshop IRB resource and basically use exiftool to clear the Photoshop EXIF.

Hope this is of use to anyone still struggling with valid filenames.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi Andy, welcome to the forum!  Thanks for sharing that information.  That's a little gem that I'm sure will help someone in the future.


----------



## BRODO (Mar 22, 2018)

AndyG said:


> Hello all,
> Rather than a question as a first post (new to forum) I thought I'd open with an answer.
> 
> I came across a file tonight which wouldn't import with LR's not very helpful 'Failed to find a place for the imported file' message. Other hits on this error indicated invalid characters in the filename, which were not the case for me, and still caused the error after a 'humour me' rename.
> ...


Hi , Thanks for this info, I went back to my filename and simply deleted the comas and it worked,
kind regards


----------

